# A new take on night shots



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Night photographs are fascinating (and maddening) for me. I have learned not to get frustrated or to seek perfection but to have fun with them. My shots may never be "pro level", but for me it's a fun way to enjoy photography and learn some new things.

I attended a hayride/wiener roast a few weeks ago, and after helping with the kids I wandered off into the darkness for a while to shoot a few frames. I like some of the native trees we have, and I'm learning to embrace the man-made objects that I used to see as clutter. They can add interest to the shot.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That lights on the left are kind of distracting. It almost looks like there is a fire or explosion. Other than that I like the shot. The tree and the sky look good to me. Would be interesting to set up a shot like that with remote flash.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

There was a party going on under the trees, Michael. I wanted to include it as a contrast to the quiet beauty of the nature around it. The distraction was kind of my reason for shooting it - it truly was a part of the scene that didn't fit, but that was part of what caught my eye. I do enjoy shooting nature undisturbed, but on the outskirts of a city of 300,000 I don't get that chance often. I take the opportunities that I find and embrace them to improve my abilities.

That's one of my favorite things about photography: We use a camera to write a story with light. Some like the story, some don't. What's important is that you like the stories you write.

*oh yeah, I did use a hand held flash and fired it multiple times during the 20 second exposure to help illuminate the oak tree from across the field. I need a more powerful flash to reach out better.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Here's an Anaqua tree I was trying to capture without distractions. During the exposure, car headlights flashed across my area and created an unwanted lit area. Oh well, I caught a satellite crossing to the South.


----------

